# A new maple root stick



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Weather was cooperating today (hit 50 degrees) so I got some shop time in. Worked on this maple root stick I started a couple of weeks ago during our last warm spell. It had a really cool shape but was a bit thick so I took it down some with the spoke shave then rasps and files. Found some really nice streaks of color in the handle when rasping it down


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Very nice piece! It's always a bonus when you find a natural bend for the handle.
It's going to come out great!


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

That looks great already, I imagine how nice it will look when finished.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking stick dww2. Look forward to see how the finish highlights those colors.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

That is a nice stick DW, still too cold here to go looking for sticks.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. Probably will do a bit more on it this afternoon.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got it finished yesterday. First coat of poly applied. Some nice color in the handle area.


----------



## jerry jones (Jan 7, 2022)

Love that stick!!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks, Jerry. It has a really great feel to it when walking with it. Half tempted to retire my old stick and keep this one.

P.S. Got one root cut on your stick the other day. Other side was still frozen. Go figure. Hoping to finish cutting it sometime this week so I can pop it in the mail.


----------



## jerry jones (Jan 7, 2022)

dww2 said:


> Thanks, Jerry. It has a really great feel to it when walking with it. Half tempted to retire my old stick and keep this one.
> 
> P.S. Got one root cut on your stick the other day. Other side was still frozen. Go figure. Hoping to finish cutting it sometime this week so I can pop it in the mail.





dww2 said:


> Thanks, Jerry. It has a really great feel to it when walking with it. Half tempted to retire my old stick and keep this one.
> 
> P.S. Got one root cut on your stick the other day. Other side was still frozen. Go figure. Hoping to finish cutting it sometime this week so I can pop it in the mail.


Cool.I don't envy you living in the frozen north.


----------

